# November 16 Mississauga Reptile Show.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Anyone else going? Last show of the year around here - should be good!









I'm picking up three new little cresties from someone I know. Two dalmations and a peppered to complete those project groups more or less. I will keep my eye out for others that really catch my attention but over all I'm not looking to buy more cresties.

I'm going to take a look around at gargoyle geckos instead.









I'm also going to look at the atb's and jaguar carpet pythons. Not that I have enough money for the latter... but it'll be nice to look.

I plan on taking my camera with me so I should post some pics sometime next week.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Sounds like fun, how long of a drive is that for you?
I think I'm about 3.5 hours out but I have plans for the weekend.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Well I'm taking a bus tonight to Guelph and meeting up with a friend for the day tomorrow morning. Then on Sunday morning we're driving into Mississauga for the show. Then my ride home leaves Mississauga and it's about 5 hours or so to come home.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Meetle did you meet up with a guy named Alex? (at the expo)


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I bet the ride home will seem faster than the slow ride there. With some new additions on your lap. hehehe

Man your going nuts with the geckos. should have a full house soon. I wish I had more money, so my house could be full of frogs...

Whats the biggest gecko? I've thought about getting some, but if I do, I want big uns.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Don't think I met anyone named Alex - but then I don't really do well with names. Who's this Alex person?

Biggest gecko... Probably _Rhacodactylus leacianus_. It's a relative of the crested gecko and found on the same series of islands (New Caledonia) but it gets much much larger. They're capable of inflicting some serious damage if they're in a bad mood.


----------

